# wondering about a bird rehab situation



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

as some ppl may know i take care of a pigeon i found over the summer that was a nest drop.(blackie)She appeared to have maybe 2 broken legs,they were split .One healed well and the other sticks out sort of straight or towards the back.she flys but has a hard time to walk & perch.she is definitly handicapped with her leg like that.the bird rehabbers offered to look and it and maybe fix it if they can ,but initially i said no,now im wondering if i am doing the wrong thing.not sure if the stress is worth it.shes a sweet bird,good shape otherwise.shes definitly my pet.ive been thinking it over for a week or two ,stressing about it and not sure what to do.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you post some current pictures for us? That would help in being able to offer suggestions.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like it could have splay leg, which can be repairable early in development, sometimes when they are older it can be done surgically


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say, would you want a Dr. to fix your leg... then go from there.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*will get a pic tomorrow.*

ahh good point spirit.I can try to get a pic in the morning.she said at the rehab they may have to put her to sleep and re-break it.it reminds me of something in cockatiels called... spraddle leg i think?i was concerned with the stress she would be under.shes had this problem her whole life-which is like..6 months maybe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is splayed leg, then it could have been fixed when the bird was younger. 
That said, why would you not want them to fix it if they could? Why would you not want your bird to be as normal as possible, rather than crippled?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like another little scooter, i'm glad she has a good home with you


----------

